# Naruto 669 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Mar 12, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 12, 2014)

We'll see what "Evening Elephant" will do to Madara,some other inappropriate Madara's comments and maybe we'll see something on Naruto's side.


----------



## vered (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai will manage to put Madara on the defense and perhaps overcome the black balls but Madara will counter with "Limbo" at the end of the chapter .


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2014)

Whatever happens, happens. Just no more flashbacks, please God.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai punches Madara on his face with ELEPHANT GATLING......


----------



## Kneel (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai trips on a rock and faceplants himself, but cauyse ges in 8 gates his face goes through the eRth and erupts the core which consumes madara. For realz


----------



## RBL (Mar 12, 2014)

I predict Gai going eig.... 

i guess i'll have to predict something different now.

I predict Lee going six gates

and Neji reviving.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai gun die mane.


----------



## OilMagnate (Mar 12, 2014)

We've had a lot of flashbacks already, so:

-Madara gets hit
-Madara gets surprised by Guy's attack and speed
-He receives some damage
-Fight goes on and on until a cliffhanger: Another Guy ability
-In the meanwhile, we may see Sasuke or Naruto, but not both.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 12, 2014)

Gai goes against madara ( hope we see some cool stuff )
Meanwhile Nardo meets Rikudou sennin in his mind  ( fucking preview now its 3 weeks since then )


----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 12, 2014)

Madara use the izanagi


----------



## NarutoFan122134 (Mar 12, 2014)

Madara kills everyone.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 12, 2014)

I predict there won't be a chapter in two weeks


----------



## Lance (Mar 12, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I predict there won't be a chapter in two weeks



I absolutely would not mind this! Last chapter was a total bogus.

As for prediction, Madara will come out unscratched. 

Damn Kishi.


----------



## Fatality (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapter 669 visual prediction


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fatality (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapter 669 visual prediction part 2 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 12, 2014)

Prediction:

Gai: Midnight Dragon! Hear me roar!!


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 12, 2014)

Naruto wakes up and we see his new Chakra mode, and obito warns him Madara may have already won. Cut too 16 pages of Guy beating Madara.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2014)

669 for Gai's attack, 670 for Madara's counter. 671 reactions to Gai's death, then switch to Naruto and/or Sasuke.


----------



## Njaa (Mar 12, 2014)

Madara tanks Gai's attack and makes derogatory remarks about how they can't beat him, last page of Naruto and Sasuke is shown.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 13, 2014)

Madara laughs and opens up his eighth gate.  Sage mode eliminates any drawback, the good guys are killed. 

Or Madara is forced into using Izanagi, however Gai is defeated. After that,  Sasuke  is localized and his sharingan alongside Kakashi's are used to power up  MT,  the volume ends there.


----------



## Doolander (Mar 13, 2014)

Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #17 preview....



Can someone translate?


----------



## Jad (Mar 13, 2014)

Doolander said:


> Weekly Shonen Jump Issue #17 preview....
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone translate?



I second this.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 13, 2014)

^
takl translated that yesterday.
"Gai,in order to defeat Madara,goes to the letal Hachimon tonkou(jutsu)!!"


----------



## Garfield (Mar 13, 2014)

Madara kills Gai and his sacrifice is useful only to feed others' anger/anguish.

It's not what I hope, it's what I think will happen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2014)

Madara takes the chance that Obito isn't there to use Rinbo Hengoku against 8th Gate Gai. Perhaps will show another move he hasn't used yet.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2014)

Gai like his father dai dais


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2014)

*Chapter 669 Prediction*:   The Red Beast of Konoha

Gai's 8-Gates catches Madara by surprise given the impact and appears to be seriously damaged by the Taijutsu.   But Lee steps in with 7-Gates, making Gai Proud.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it's possible that gai will reveal more than evening elephant with the gate of death. I believe that after using EE, he'll use another jutsu (maybe night/midnight dragon?).


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 14, 2014)

Back in chapter 573 while the rookies were seen running towards Naruto, Tenten was shown worrying about Gai's safety. Wonder if that meant anything at that time or it was purely non-foreshadowing at all. Hmmm


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2014)

Madara uses genjutsu and pulls an aizen instead of gai attacking madara he is atacking lee or minato.

Maybe we will see gai attack madara but fail and we will het a flashback if his dad doing the same vs the swordsmen. Hard to tell right now.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 14, 2014)

lol at madara pulling an aizen level genjutsu on gai. that would be trolltastic.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 15, 2014)

Night Elephant is gonnahurt Madara slight. Madara scuffs at gai as they go hand to hand as Gai can handle his own. Gai states he has one more attack to potentially end this by using all his power in one blow.  Scene switches to Kabuto and co. Kabuto states that he infused Hashirama DNA, white snake and juugo senjutsu power inside sasuke. Karin gets impatient and wonders why he hasnt awakened. Kabuto states that he still needs to be revived. They just brought his body back. Karin offers her life but Kabuto states there already another way as Kabuto tells juugo to pull the Chakra stakes out of Tobirama as he transfers his soul into Sasuke hoping to put the faith of both clans in sasuke to save the world. Sasuke opens his eyes up abit and karin creams her self. Gai and Madara goes at it as Madara is about to take advantage of Gai but Gai unleashes the final attack.


........Midnight Monkey


----------



## Weapon (Mar 15, 2014)

Gai and Madara going at it, with some flashback / thought panels here in there. 

I hope it has equal focus on both this fight then switches to either Sasuke or the other battlefield.


----------



## ToolKIT (Mar 15, 2014)

Madara will try to stop gai moving, as he did it with Sasuke, gai will force his power to the maximum and break through the rinnegans power and hit Madara with his evening elephant . Madara will be surprised and change into Susanno Mode and will go back in defense to steal some time to make gai weaker.

gai will rush to Madara and kick his suasnno shield. After a little fight gai will slow down and fall to the ground , Lee will rush to him to rescue biut Madra willnstay on his way.
Gai will start glowing Yellow, everyone will be surprised, he will start open his eyes slowly .

We will see Naruto with Rinnegan and Sage Look coming from the Sky.

end


----------



## Mariko (Mar 15, 2014)

-Madara uses Rinbo Hengoku
-Ga? tanks it 
-Madara is chocked
-Ga?: "now's my turn"
His hairs suddenly grow up while his brows are disapearing...
-Ga?: "Midnight Sangoku!"

End of chapter


----------



## Recal (Mar 15, 2014)

adee said:


> Madara kills Gai and his sacrifice is useful only to feed others' anger/anguish.
> 
> It's not what I hope, it's what I think will happen.



Pretty much where I think Kishi is going. 

I swear Kishi's killing off all the main cast of SD. He's just jealous because people like it so much.


----------



## Rai (Mar 15, 2014)

Madara's ass kicked :ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2014)

Gai is not going to pass away until 670.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 15, 2014)

Gai kills Madara


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 15, 2014)

Orochimaru appears again. Manga is over.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 15, 2014)

Madara forms the Sword of Nunoboko to take on 8th Gate Gai.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 15, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Madara forms the Sword of Nunoboko to take on 8th Gate Gai.



Why would he? His Susanoo's sword is far more competent than that piece of crap.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 15, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Why would he? His Susanoo's sword is far more competent than that piece of crap.



If he can still use it or, as some say, if he remembers that he has it as Juubi Jinchuuriki. He's been fighting solely with the Onmyouton black orbs so might as well start shaping them up. And the reason why it failed the last time was due to Obito having second-thoughts about everything.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 15, 2014)

WHat ever happens will Resemble Rock Lee Vs Gaara.

 Madara reveals that The Hagaromo Clan was the first clan of shinobi named after the great Rikudou Sage. They were the original protectors of the secrets of the Turtle Island. They were the clan that that created the 8 gates to help manage the power of chakra since it killed soo many people before. Turtle Island was Kagura old place and the temple was hers. After he tanks Night Elephant then ask Gai is he ready to lay in his death bed yet while they are scrapping.

Gai professes that he doesn't normally go to bed till Midnight Before he goes and unleahshed the final technique then it switches over. as their is a close up on madara rinnegan eye.

Karin asks Kabuto whats taking so long and Kabuto reveals to Karin that he is also awakening the cells that are already in juugo with the power of the white snake so he can use Sage Mode. Before the scene switches back over Juugo takes the black spikes out of Tobirama with his sage transformation. Tobirama says his goodbyes and transfers his soul to sasuke as a bright light radiates from him as it switches back over to the fight over there. 

Gai unleashes the Midnight Dragon and blows a hole through Madara left shoulder ripping his arm off as he barely manages to dodge it. The smoke clears as Madara is damaged and is leaking blood with the damage too much to be repaird. Chapter ends on a cliff hanger wondering whats next for Madara.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 15, 2014)

My Prediction

 Gai unleashes Midnight Elephant, it appears to damage Madara, Ten Ten shows up, seals Madara in the Sage Jar right after Gai hits him with Midnight Elephant, everyone thinks they've beaten Madara, everyone gathers around Gai to hear his last words, Rock Lee cries, just when they think there safe Madara breaks out of the Jar, and immediately owns/kills someone, Rock Lee rages an goes 7 gates, Madara trolls him an says, your teacher just went 8 gates an couldn't beat me what chance do you have, Rock Lee gives a never give up speech, he's about to activate 8 gates, but before he could a hand reaches out and grabs his shoulder, tells him there's no need to, its Naruto the end.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 15, 2014)

^ so we found the kishi editor lurking the forums.

That prediction is so cheesy it must be true.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 16, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Why would he? His Susanoo's sword is far more competent than that piece of crap.


Another lack of reading comprehension here. The Sword of Nonoboku only failed due to Obito's inability to use its full potential due to his own inner conflict on top of a Biju Sage Mode Perfect Susano'o Sword it was up against. Why is that so hard for people to understand?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2014)

I think this current volume would have 12 chapters, and the next chapter is actually the end of this volume. And since I believe that, I think at the end of the chapter Naruto and Sasuke will return. U_U


----------



## Azula (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2014)

Gai dais then madara gets sealed in the sealing pot. People say good byes to gai. The. Madara escapes. Blowing up the pot. Smokes clears revealing madara with  kin on his hand draining the kyuubi chakra from him.


----------



## Panther (Mar 16, 2014)

I predict Gai giving Madz an ass whooping.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 16, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Madara laughs and opens up his eighth gate.  Sage mode eliminates any drawback, the good guys are killed.
> 
> Or Madara is forced into using Izanagi, however Gai is defeated. After that,  Sasuke  is localized and his sharingan alongside Kakashi's are used to power up  MT,  the volume ends there.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> My Prediction
> 
> Gai unleashes Midnight Elephant, it appears to damage Madara, Ten Ten shows up, seals Madara in the Sage Jar right after Gai hits him with Midnight Elephant, everyone thinks they've beaten Madara, everyone gathers around Gai to hear his last words, Rock Lee cries, just when they think there safe Madara breaks out of the Jar, and immediately owns/kills someone, Rock Lee rages an goes 7 gates, Madara trolls him an says, your teacher just went 8 gates an couldn't beat me what chance do you have, Rock Lee gives a never give up speech, he's about to activate 8 gates, but before he could a hand reaches out and grabs his shoulder, tells him there's no need to, its Naruto the end.


Pretty much how I see it going down.


----------



## kzk (Mar 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> My Prediction
> 
> Gai unleashes Midnight Elephant, it appears to damage Madara, Ten Ten shows up, seals Madara in the Sage Jar right after Gai hits him with Midnight Elephant, everyone thinks they've beaten Madara, everyone gathers around Gai to hear his last words, Rock Lee cries, just when they think there safe Madara breaks out of the Jar, and immediately owns/kills someone, Rock Lee rages an goes 7 gates, Madara trolls him an says, your teacher just went 8 gates an couldn't beat me what chance do you have, Rock Lee gives a never give up speech, he's about to activate 8 gates, but before he could a hand reaches out and grabs his shoulder, tells him there's no need to, its Naruto the end.



I'm drawing a blank, but I could swear this was something that happened in DBZ.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> My Prediction
> 
> Gai unleashes Midnight Elephant, it appears to damage Madara, Ten Ten shows up, seals Madara in the Sage Jar right after Gai hits him with Midnight Elephant, everyone thinks they've beaten Madara, everyone gathers around Gai to hear his last words, Rock Lee cries, just when they think there safe Madara breaks out of the Jar, and immediately owns/kills someone, Rock Lee rages an goes 7 gates, Madara trolls him an says, your teacher just went 8 gates an couldn't beat me what chance do you have, Rock Lee gives a never give up speech, he's about to activate 8 gates, but before he could a hand reaches out and grabs his shoulder, tells him there's no need to, its Naruto the end.



I love the first half.  However it's unlikely we see Naruto until 670.  Would love to have another main character die.  Still, we need to see the interaction between Naruto and his saviors as well as Sasukes reaction to Kabuto's snake in his belly "you stabbed by brother" followed by Karin interrupting "well you stabbed me, how is it any different?" (Something like that)


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2014)

Basically what shak said (that'll happen over two or three chapters). I think this chapter will be just Midnight Elephant and Madara seemingly getting slapped around.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 17, 2014)

predict : similar panel.....


----------



## Weapon (Mar 17, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu first 6 pages then Gai focus.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 17, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : similar panel.....





Do it Kishi!


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 17, 2014)

Possible Spoiler in Japanese Website


----------



## MS81 (Mar 17, 2014)

I want to see kakashi, minato, & team heibi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 17, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Possible Spoiler in Japanese Website



You already know its a prediction.


----------



## k765 (Mar 17, 2014)

doppelganger said:


> Maybe it will turn out somewhat like in episode 354 of Naruto Shippuden.
> 
> Right after Gai performs the Night Elephant, his body will start to dissipate into a red mist, but Tenten will arrive just in time to seal him in the Kohaku no Jōhei, therefore saving his life.
> 
> That being said, he just Might Dai.




like this idea involving 1010


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Mar 17, 2014)

Shin said:


> You already know its a prediction.



Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 1

I start from the description of the guy that takes a stance in the air

( Speed ​​I went up than before ... ) " ? " Madara

Madara to take a defensive system falling behind

"Fast ! ... I 'm Shunshin'nojutsu like this! " Minato

"This is the camp of ... Hachimon遁甲... " Kakashi

Guy " evening elephant ! "

Page 2

Hajikero hype sentence ~! ! Guy ! ! ~

Elephant of flame with a tusk of two appeared from Guy , rush towards Madara

Madara " ! Yin遁.... " ( Well , it does in time )

Madara fall to the ground pierced in elephant tusks

( I spit blood ) Madara " Guadalupe ! "

Guy " ! "

Page 3

Baki~tsu

Madara grasp the tusk of an elephant , I pick away

Elephant back away towards the Guy

Harm to the ground

Body has started to recover in the capacity of already Jyubi

Madara "What a jerk ... that much ? "

Madara " ! "

Madara surprised to see the elephant

Page 4

Fang was ripped of the elephant had already recovered .

" Using the You ... natural energy ... " Madara

" Jin of Hachimon遁甲to utilize the natural energy of the atmosphere " Guy

"It's meaningless in front of me now also alleged Yin遁of you " Guy

" ... You I seems to dance well ... " Madara

"I gonna wipe out also alleged youth of you but " Madara

Guy " Do not lick ... the youth of me! "

Enter the flashbacks and die

Page 5

After the battle , die lying on the ground

Seven Shu is all covered in blood

Blowfish watermelon mountain demon " huh , huh , I was now what 's it? "

Blowfish demon View towards the Guy

" You're a child of you .. this guy ? " Blowfish demon

The " ... have said , you must ... or difference " Guy

" No, I feel ... " Blowfish demon

I'm feeling even sharkskin

The "Let's keep killed you out that are not burdensome " Blowfish demon

Blowfish demons start running

Mandaluyong's Pasig -

Page 6

Zabuza is stop the demon Blowfish

" I'm going for what ? " Blowfish demon

" Your mind Look over there ? Or pork ! " Zabuza

Kunai Minato is in the point that Zabuza was pointing a finger ! !

" Once the draw ... the yellow flash is there ! " Full moon

Cursory

Page 7

Minato arrives , but seven Shu go hike

" You guys , are you okay? " Minato

Minato you ask us to Guy

The " Ugh , Ugh , Dad ... " Guy

Guy whimper

Minato " Why ... die ... "

Minato View dead body of the die while face down

" You guys , go back to the dangerous . Leaves here Come on ... " Minato

Page 8

Scene of the funeral of the die

The " I made ​​this Because I do not use ninjutsu but a ninja " mobs

Guy you clench fist

Guy (yes , Is I wish they were a fool . Sometime ... what time is ... I do on the day ... )

I'll prove it I become a respectable ninja even if you do not use ninjutsu is over ! ! Over

Guy that his training in the forest

Page 9

Guy to fall to the ground

" Nuke , 'm no good as it is . " Guy

"Do not open this " gate " Ja pace " Guy

Guy to think

( You're required rival someone ) Guy

Page 10

Guy you are waiting for people to come in on a tree

Boy gray hair reading a book appears

( That certainly ... Hatake Kakashi ) Guy

" I become Hatake Kakashi , to rival my ! " Guy

Then after a while ...

Guy that his training with Kakashi

" Hachimon遁甲, fifth Mori-mon open ! " Guy

The Guy began to open the Hachimon遁甲finally

Guy go home

Page 11

Guy standing in front of a photograph of the die

Guy reminds me of the words of die

All , I would slow over people . It's certainly true . Over

Over it's over , but it can become strong and as a dragon and brave youthful , like a tiger as peacock , the slower , and , strong as an elephant as late

Guy to remember the last word of the die

( Jin of Hachimon遁甲) die " Guy , I want you to remember the words to you "

( Jin of Hachimon遁甲) die " I live in the name of youth ! "

Page 12

Flashbacks to the end , to the current scene

Elephant red around the Guy Yuku a different form

Madara " ! "

"This is going to be a trick of the last of my " Guy

( Dad 's time I also go over there by now ) Guy

Minato " Guy ... "

Page 13

"I 've kept the youth that had been said of the father " Guy

Madara " ! "

" My body is decayed example , my youth even if done ... " Guy

" Youth 's are passed on to the next generation ! " Guy

Lee " ! "

" I work to become a model to the next generation ! " Guy

Page 14

"I not end this world ... And this youth ! " Guy

Red aura around the guy is in the shape of a dragon

Madara " I feel this ... What is ... "

Guy to take a stance

Guy " night dragon ! "

Red dragon attacked Madara

Guy Howl hype sentence ~! ! ~

I continue to 670 episodes of Naruto

☻

Please read to the end today , thank you .

Your time if you please , please go also read other articles .


----------



## lathia (Mar 17, 2014)

Guadalupe


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 17, 2014)

I just wonder how long 8 Gates Gai will last...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2014)

Gai opens a can of whoop ass on Madara. He will look like the man for the next chapter or so, but Madara will reveal Gai was styling on a clone. Gai will die with Madara mocking him, which will be the signal for Lee to intervene. He will open the 8th gate and give Madara a bloody lip. As Madara goes to finish off Lee, Naruto ( and possibly Sasuke) will return.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Red dragon attacked Madara". Hmmm... So Gai is fighting Madara and has to make his ultimate move and for some reason TenTen's red dragon is attacking Madara to end the chapter? :| 
Not bad prediction, but the end...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



sound awesome but it most likely a prediction.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 17, 2014)

Gai goes ham and thinks he's killed Madara. Madara emerges unscathed and one-shots Gai. We all know something like this is going to happen, so Kishi really should just skip this unnecessary shit and get to Sasuke and Naruto vs Madara as those are the only 2 who're going to be able to do anything anyway. This other shit is just fanservice.


----------



## adeshina365 (Mar 17, 2014)

Any chance of a chapter tomorrow?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Gai goes ham and thinks he's killed Madara. Madara emerges unscathed and one-shots Gai. We all know something like this is going to happen, so Kishi really should just skip this unnecessary shit and get to Sasuke and Naruto vs Madara as those are the only 2 who're going to be able to do anything anyway. This other shit is just fanservice.



Wouldn't it be funny if Gai actually beat Madara to death. Only for Obito to use RT and accidently revive Madara.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope I won't get bored next chapter...

I hope they hurry with that preview, the one with the sage if six paths.


----------



## Azula (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 sounds good


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 18, 2014)

The Entire Forum said:


> predict : similar panel.....



This would be sooo brilliant i'd might die laughing lol.

Oh yeah.....Midnight Hebi >_>.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Gai actually beat Madara to death. Only for Obito to use RT and *accidently revive Madara*.



This sounds more in line with something Minato would manage.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 18, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was funny.  Too bad "night dragon" sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 18, 2014)

Fuyuu Hidarite said:


> Translation is pretty clear, if real this is going to be a very epic chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pretty accurate pred!

Something like this could definitely happen...


----------



## Sollet (Mar 18, 2014)

Is the chapter delayed or am I missing something?


----------



## Jad (Mar 18, 2014)

Sollet said:


> Is the chapter delayed or am I missing something?



It seems like you've been on the forums for quite a while, so why ask if the chapter is delayed when it's a very well known fact. by even newbie standards, that it will come out roughly in 24 hours from now.

Unless you've been told that there is an early chapter, which if confirmed, would have already been plastered on the front end of the thread.​


----------



## Sollet (Mar 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> It seems like you've been on the forums for quite a while, so why ask if the chapter is delayed when it's a very well known fact. by even newbie standards, that it will come out roughly in 24 hours from now.
> 
> Unless you've been told that there is an early chapter, which if confirmed, would have already been plastered on the front end of the thread.​



Thanks for the info forum champion.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 18, 2014)

Jad said:


> It seems like you've been on the forums for quite a while, so why ask if the chapter is delayed when it's a very well known fact. by even newbie standards, that it will come out roughly in 24 hours from now.
> 
> Unless you've been told that there is an early chapter, which if confirmed, would have already been plastered on the front end of the thread.​



The time of the week at which the chapter comes out has hardly been a constant throughout the forum's history.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 18, 2014)

I remember Friday chapters.

Good times...Pain arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 18, 2014)

When I first got into HST. 6 years ago, you'd be fucking hyped if you the chapter Thursday.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai might Dai in this chapter, just have this feeling


----------



## Lammy (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai wont die in this chapter... it will be spread out for at least about 4 chapters.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2014)

Madara uses his limbo jutsu he wanted to use on obito but couldnt because he did not want to damage the other rinnegan


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

Lammy said:


> Gai wont die in this chapter... it will be spread out for at least about 4 chapters.




This volume will likely cover Sasuke's and Naruto's power-ups. The latter will have Naruto's conversation with Rikudou Sennin. I think these events will take the spotlight soon, while Gai's death scene will be a prelude of sorts to the heroes making their comeback.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 18, 2014)

Even if Gai dies he'll comeback.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 18, 2014)

i won't like it if gai survives the series. through the whole manga we've been basically waiting for him to die in glorious fashion and well, oh what am i saying, it's kishi of course he's going to survive...


----------



## Hermaeus (Mar 18, 2014)

The public demands non-villian blood, Gai needs to die


----------



## Chibason (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai will fight valiantly and will seem to have the advantage...then Madara will show us that he's not even worried, simplying laughing it off, as Gai prepares to die.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai vs Madara will probably take all of the chapter(?) Not that this is bad... though I am hopelessly impatient to see even a glimpse of Nardo and Sauce.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 18, 2014)

Chibason said:


> Gai will fight valiantly and will seem to have the advantage...then Madara will show us that he's not even worried, simplying laughing it off, as Gai prepares to die.



the most boring outcome ever
which means you're 100% correct


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Mar 18, 2014)

I predict Kishi taking up the whole chapter, minus a few panels, on Guy and his fight with Madara.  Or  just a few panels possible showing Madara being pressured, then flip to either Sasuke or Naruto scene.  

Personally, id like to see more on Spiral Zetsu and whether its Tenzo inside.  How long has it been 150 chapters since we've seen him?


----------



## LoT (Mar 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I remember Friday chapters.
> 
> Good times...Pain arc.



And Wednesday Spoiler. 48 hours of pure outrage because off some misinterpreted spoiler and or fake spoiler.

good old times.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 18, 2014)

All I want is more Kabuto and eventually Orochimaru. They make this manga for me, since Gaara is getting dehyped all of the time


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder how many people will stay up all night for the new chapter .


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm considering it. Though the chapter's content will likely be very predictable.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

I did the last 2 chapters and I regret it.

This time im sleeping.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> I wonder how many people will stay up all night for the new chapter .



me 
as much as I hate it and it makes me suffer, but I can't help but sat awake. 

****

I wonder if the great increase of Yamato's power was because of this

that increases his power, or is it because of the SZ? @.@


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

New Folder said:


> me
> as much as I hate it and it makes me suffer, but I can't help but sat awake.
> 
> ****
> ...



All I want to see its that fucking preview with Naruto meeting Rikudou Sennin in his mind.

This is the 3 week of waiting... 

*PS*. I'm guessing SP + Yamato + Hash residue from the statue = That strong wood powers


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 18, 2014)

I predict the expected: Guy used night elephant,cause some kind of damage to Madara,then died. We may get some short flashback at the end,also concerning Guy.

For this week's cliff-hanging,I predict either Sasuke or Naruto opens their eyes,or both


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2014)

gais attack will be similar to what tein and chiaotzu suicide attacks against nappa and the same result that happen to them will happen to gai.



LoT said:


> And Wednesday Spoiler. 48 hours of pure outrage because off some misinterpreted spoiler and or fake spoiler.
> 
> good old times.



that was funny i remember the spoilers by the the drunk guy cant remember his name. not the nails girl but the guy who used to come in on mondays or tuesdays with spoilers and always seemed to be off. nja i think it was


----------



## Rosi (Mar 18, 2014)

LoT said:


> And Wednesday Spoiler. 48 hours of pure outrage because off some misinterpreted spoiler and or fake spoiler.
> 
> good old times.



Yeah, it's so boring nowadays without early spoilers 
I'd rather we still had late chapter releases, because having only spoilers to discuss for a whole day or two used to be one of the most exciting things about the whole getting the chapter process.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Chinese guys have spoilers earlier then everyone like 1-2 day before release.

Unfortunately they care only for one piece...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Gai vs Madara will probably take all of the chapter(?) Not that this is bad... though I am hopelessly impatient to see even a glimpse of Nardo and Sauce.



Naruto and Sasuke can die entirely and never come back for all I care.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke can die entirely and never come back for all I care.




We know, we know... 

But even if one didn't care for them as characters, what's going on with them actually moves the plot forwards.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 18, 2014)

People still lose sleep waiting for Naruto chapters? 

I haven't done that since chapter 571.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

The plot is beyond sluggish.

Kishi is milking the cow to the bones.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

*@ Bruce*

Staying up is fun (for us that have no work to do the next day.) It's not that I couldn't get sleep because of this.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 18, 2014)

If this chapter is going to be a let down like the past few months have been, then:

Gai attacks and visually it's mediocre but good-ish enough to make people go "cool" here;

Of course he is completely owned by Madara, in such a way that the 8 gates will look kind of painfully awkward. I mean, Gai could've just stayed alive for another 30 minutes or so, by which time Naruto and Sasuke will come back and fight Madara.

Obviously, Gai doesn't know he's in a manga that screams "THIS STORY IS A CLICHE MADE UP BY SOMEONE WITH NO MOTIVATION TO KEEP US INTERESTED ANYMORE", so he'll just die.

Now, Madara killed Gai, people react all panicked and sad, and the scene switches elsewhere. Maybe to the living Kages, who are probably all asleep or something. I mean, they're doing something. Who knows what.

But maybe Orochimaru's team gets more than 23 seconds to calmly state things to one another. You know, it's not like a dude a few hundred meters the other way has single-handedly fought off the entire world, and absorbed the 10-tails. Which is a huge powerful beast that, for some reason, has no personality or anything against Madara. Unlike pretty much all jinchuuriki before him who were killed or mentally raped when just a tiny part of the 10-tails was made part of them.

If that doesn't happen, maybe we get to see Naruto with more light coming from his chest for a few pages. That will, again, for a third chapter, show us that there might be a chance he'll recover. Who would've figured that. 

Ends in a stupid cliffhanger again. Took half a chapter to kill off Gai. The rest of the chapter will be mindless stares and story-receding decisions by whomever, and the end will be yet another cliche that will keep us busy for another week.

Or two weeks, because who ISN'T expecting another break right about now?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 18, 2014)

The later it gets with no early spoilers, the more likely it becomes that Kishi is focusing on something else and holding of 8th-Gate for yet another week or at best Might Dai 8th-Gate action. Simply put the clock is ticking, if no earlier spoilers by the time I goto bed, my hopes of a good chapter will be ridiculously low.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The later it gets with no early spoilers, the more likely it becomes that Kishi is focusing on something else and holding of 8th-Gate for yet another week or at best Might Dai 8th-Gate action. Simply put the clock is ticking, if no earlier spoilers by the time I goto bed, my hopes of a good chapter will be ridiculously low.



Early spoilers have nothing whatsoever to do with quality, relevance, or "interesting reveals" in the chapter. I don't know why anyone believes this anymore.

And Kishi isn't wasting the 8G reveal on a Dai flashback...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

The more we see of Naruto's revival prior to Gai going 8 Gates, the more likely it becomes Gai is somehow saved. 

Please let him do his thing first, and then move on to the hero kids.


----------



## Raiken (Mar 18, 2014)

What time in the morning in regards to UCT: 00, "I live in the UK", do the Chapters "WSJ" come out on average?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai must die that was the purposes of the flashback.

I only wished lee will surpass him somehow cuz he looks like a chump compared to gai.

Neji got the same treatment, his uncle was way better and more powerful then him.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

Cryorex said:


> What time in the morning in regards to UCT: 00, "I live in the UK", do the Chapters "WSJ" come out on average?




About 7 AM?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2014)

Madara hasn't appeared to look troubled that Obito's out of his reach and still with his eye.

He must be confident that Black Zetsu will either regain control, force Obito to come out from Kamui dimension and deliver him the eye or he'll do a similar type of "transfer" by just sending him the Rin'negan from inside the dimension and right to his empty eye socket. But for that he also has to regain control. 

I have a feeling that once he gets the missing eye that his Onmyouton staff will become complete, it is the only thing that makes sense when you look at Obito's and wonder why he's complete. Because his has a pair of eyes and not just one.

And yeah more incoming 8th Gate Gai action.


----------



## Cord (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?



Shin said:


> I wonder how many people will stay up all night for the new chapter .



I do. ^__^

Anyhow, predictions:

- We'll see what 8th gated Gai's Night Elephant is capable of
- Madara takes damage. . . Maybe even for a little
- Gai fails to defeat Madara.

Gai probably dies next chapter, if he ever will die.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2014)

It might even be in this chapter lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2014)

I predict this chapter will also end with another cliffhanger attack.



Eiko said:


> Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?



Aye.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I have a feeling that once he gets the missing eye that his Onmyouton staff will become complete, it is the only thing that makes sense when you look at Obito's and wonder why he's complete. Because his has a pair of eyes and not just one.



I think his is complete. Just a different design. 



Eiko said:


> Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?



I am baffled as to why so many people have been whining about how "slow" it's been when we recently escaped from a 20-chapter-long TnJ. However much people hate Madara, it's bizarre how so many are claiming it's been slow/predictable/boring ever since his rise. Just goes to show how much character bias clouds judgment. Both heroes getting knocked off a chapter or two apart is now slow and predictable.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2014)

Eiko said:


> Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps, I don't think it has been bad but at the same time I don't much care. The arc has gone on so long that it is spawned its own mysteries that will be answered in the arc. There should have been a cool down period, a time where the characters could be themselves and not plot devices. 

Anyway by the end of the chapter I expect to see time of the day Dragon. Gai will appear to have the upper hand but his closing attack will fail.


PikaCheeka said:


> I think his is complete. Just a different design.
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled as to why so many people have been whining about how "slow" it's been when we recently escaped from a 20-chapter-long TnJ. However much people hate Madara, it's bizarre how so many are claiming it's been slow/predictable/boring ever since his rise. Just goes to show how much character bias clouds judgment. Both heroes getting knocked off a chapter or two apart is now slow and predictable.



Because of expectations. If Madara knocked off Naruto and Sasuke in a separate arc, I doubt there would be any complaints against the pacing. However, as things stand all of this is taking place where the arc reached what should have been a conclusion. Most people's mindset, myself included, is ''wrap it up''.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Eiko said:


> Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss that cordelia name  it doesn't feel right.

Naruto is better then last year cuz less obito and rin and Madara saved the manga from a terrible shit.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 18, 2014)

Eiko said:


> Hey, Naruto has been surprisingly good since 2014 begun :33. . . Or am I the only one who thinks that?


Nah...I don't think the manga has been that great lately, but that is just my opinion. The end is near, yet we still haven't seen the main characters wake up yet. That is why people think things have been slow. Many of those people (including me) want Naruto and Sasuke back in action! They have been dying almost this whole time since 2014 started if you think about it...
There has also been a lot of ass pulls and inconsistencies lately...not in every single chapter, but in some of them.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 18, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Madara hasn't appeared to look troubled that Obito's out of his reach and still with his eye.
> 
> He must be confident that Black Zetsu will either regain control, force Obito to come out from Kamui dimension and deliver him the eye or he'll do a similar type of "transfer" by just sending him the Rin'negan from inside the dimension and right to his empty eye socket. But for that he also has to regain control.
> 
> I have a feeling that once he gets the missing eye that his Onmyouton staff will become complete, it is the only thing that makes sense when you look at Obito's and wonder why he's complete. Because his has a pair of eyes and not just one.



I don't think that Madara actually needs his other eye. Obito was going to complete Mugen Tsukiyomi with only one Rinnegan, after all.



> And yeah more incoming 8th Gate Gai action.



Also we'll probably get another flashback to his dad's final battle.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I don't think that Madara actually needs his other eye. Obito was going to complete Mugen Tsukiyomi with only one Rinnegan, after all.


Though, it might the eye that that Madara would need to cast the jutsu. After all, we've seen two Mangekyou Sharingan users that use their best Genjutsu out of specific eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Because of *expectations*. If Madara knocked off Naruto and Sasuke in a separate arc, I doubt there would be any complaints against the pacing. However, as things stand all of this is taking place where the arc reached what should have been a conclusion. Most people's mindset, myself included, is ''wrap it up''.



People should have had expectations of Madara coming back. It was rather obvious.

So I guess it's just lack of foresight for most people.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People should have had expectations of Madara coming back.




Come back with a broken arm and leg 



PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke can die entirely and never come back for all I care.



Sadly they will come back with a vengeance to boot  , the only one who'll *lose* and* die* in the end is Madara


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh look a Madara fanatic and a Madara hater  these people.

Sometimes I feel bad for being a Madara fan...


----------



## celebrei (Mar 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Oh look a Madara fanatic and a Madara hater  these people.
> 
> Sometimes I feel bad for being a Madara fan...



Hey, at least the *so-called "haters" are being truthful* about Madara: 

1. Will lose (captain obvious )

2. Gets TnJ'ed (obvious but Maddy fans still deny )

3. Revives Alliance with Rinne Tensei (very high probability )


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 18, 2014)

Gai's about to beat the fuck out of Madara and do more damage than the majority of the forum expects. 

First Daniel Bryan and now this. 

Of course Gai will die and Madara will survive, Gai's going to be useful here. He's not just going to be tossed to the side. It also gives time for the heroes to retreat until Naruto and Sasuke step back up to bat.


----------



## Kinjutsu05 (Mar 18, 2014)

Might Guy actually died 15 years ago, Death just hasnt built up the courage to tell him yet.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2014)

Evil is an obito fan right. so unless he does anything or there is an opportunity to trick people like the sakura cpr thing she does not appear it seems.

this chapter i think we will see the end of gai dont see a reason to drag it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea Gai did kind of get his final words in last chapter. It's possible Kishi will drag it in 670 but kind of unlikely.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the manga has been good since the mads revival too.

but imo, there were plenty of cool moments in the previous year too. Reading chapters week by week when the pacing is slow can make anything seem bad. 

Not saying the obito tnj was flawless or anything, just that I liked some stuff a lot. such as the shinju rampaging/story, the tailed beasts extraction from obito, and segments of the fight itself.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I don't think that Madara actually needs his other eye. Obito was going to complete Mugen Tsukiyomi with only one Rinnegan, after all.




I don't know if it's of any importance that he cast the proto-Mugen Tsukuyomi in the flashback with a left eye, and is now missing a left eye.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I don't know if it's of any importance that he cast the proto-Mugen Tsukuyomi in the flashback with a left eye, and is now missing a left eye.



That wasn't his eye to begin with. It was a sharingan from someone else, a regular one at that. 

I'm pretty sure it's the eye, not the eye socket, that has power.


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 18, 2014)

i think Gai vs Madara fight will go on for atleast 2 or 3 chapters.so Gai will get defeated around chapter 672.and that's when Naruto and Sasuke will enter the battle again.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 18, 2014)

I get feeling this is going to be a non-progressive chapter like last week.

Touching, but non-progressive.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> That wasn't his eye to begin with. It was a sharingan from someone else, a regular one at that.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the eye, not the eye socket, that has power.




Sorry, let me explain better. The different eyes of the same pair have different powers. So I just wondered if you need the left eye of the pair to make Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 18, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I get feeling this is going to be a non-progressive chapter like last week.
> 
> Touching, but non-progressive.



Yeah it's just gonna be Gai looking cool and doing some damage, then we get show that it didn't matter and it was just a way of stalling for Naruto to come back.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Sorry, let me explain better. The different eyes of the same pair have different powers. So I just wondered if you need the left eye of the pair to make Mugen Tsukuyomi.



Then why make some tangental comment about Madara performing Tsukiyomi out of his left eye socket when he had some fodder's sharingan as if it implied that he couldn't use his right eye?

He can use Tsukiyomi with a useless eye, and he can use Susano'o with no eyes at all. I'd hesitate to say that his powers are so dependent on the particular eyes at this point. More like they are inherent in his body and the eyes can amplify them (which he would need to perform a world-level tsukiyomi). Both would cement it. If he performed it with just one, it would likely be unstable. I seriously doubt that one eye is entirely useless though.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Then why make some tangental comment about Madara performing Tsukiyomi out of his left eye socket when he had some fodder's sharingan as if it implied that he couldn't use his right eye?




I'm not sure what you exactly mean. He didn't have a right eye when he cast that proto-Mugen Tsukuyomi, but he did have a left one. Now he has a right eye, but no left one. Incidentally he's also looking for his left eye instead of just casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi, and people are wondering why the missing eye is so important. So I casually wondered if there's any connection.



PikaCheeka said:


> He can use Tsukiyomi with a useless eye, and he can use Susano'o with no eyes at all. I'd hesitate to say that his powers are so dependent on the particular eyes at this point. More like they are inherent in his body and the eyes can amplify them (which he would need to perform a world-level tsukiyomi). Both would cement it. If he performed it with just one, it would likely be unstable. I seriously doubt that one eye is entirely useless though.




This is possible. 

I guess we can't but be patient and wait. After giving it this much significance, Kishi will surely explain its meaning.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People should have had expectations of Madara coming back. It was rather obvious.
> 
> So I guess it's just lack of foresight for most people.



Yes and no. When the arc started out people thought it would end with the masked figure, so to that end Obito's downfall was the place of a long overdue full stop. 

That there was an expectation of Madara doing what he is doing is a result of Kishimoto cramming too much into the arc. People expect more because he keeps injecting and resolving plot lines within the same one arc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I'm not sure what you exactly mean. He didn't have a right eye when he cast that proto-Mugen Tsukuyomi, but he did have a left one. Now he has a right eye, but no left one. Incidentally he's also looking for his left eye instead of just casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi, and people are wondering why the missing eye is so important. So I casually wondered if there's any connection.



Like I said, it will likely just strengthen the jutsu, and Madara wants things to go perfectly because he's been planning this for 65+ years. I really don't think that the right Rinnegan is totally useless.

There's also the slight problem that...eyes aren't necessarily right and left, I don't think. For all we know, Madara might have the original "left" one. Could be wrong, but I don't believe eyes have a different right or left in that they need to be in one socket or the other.



> This is possible.
> 
> I guess we can't but be patient and wait. After giving it this much significance, Kishi will surely explain its meaning.



Maybe.



Gunners said:


> Yes and no. When the arc started out people thought it would end with the masked figure, so to that end Obito's downfall was the place of a long overdue full stop.
> 
> That there was an expectation of Madara doing what he is doing is a result of Kishimoto cramming too much into the arc. People expect more because he keeps injecting and resolving plot lines within the same one arc.



It was extremely obvious that Madara was eventually going to come forward as a bigger bad than Obito. Kishi threw in a ridiculous amount of hints to this. Most people ignored them though, evidently.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you guys think we'll get spoilers?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Yes and no. When the arc started out people thought it would end with the masked figure, so to that end Obito's downfall was the place of a long overdue full stop.
> 
> That there was an expectation of Madara doing what he is doing is a result of Kishimoto cramming too much into the arc. People expect more because he keeps injecting and resolving plot lines within the same one arc.



The fact is that the war started in 2010. It's already 2014. 

He needs to wrap it up. That's too long for an arc. 

Gunners, you remember the days when people thought there wouldn't even be another shinobi war? Where people said it was a pipe dream? People then made predictions about the war taking up years to finish considering how long it would potentially be. Come to find out that the entire shit is true. It's taking too long and it's run it's course. We're ready for this war to end. The quicker Madara gets defeated the better, it's taking too long. 

I'm ready for the bread and butter of this manga: the Naruto and Sasuke relationship. That's the backbone and that's when the series kicks into high gear, that's what this series is about. 

Kishi really needs to 

[YOUTUBE]Rg7vfvQ9Ctg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2014)

The war has taken too long, it's true. It's not Madara's fault, though. Kishi should have been more brief in the beginning and the middle, so that when the final fireworks come, people would still have patience to sit down to see how it all ends.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 18, 2014)

the sage rasengan from minato that kakashi kamui'd hit obito in the kamui dimension and killed him, now naruto has no one who can heal him anymore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact is that the war started in 2010. It's already 2014.
> 
> He needs to wrap it up. That's too long for an arc.



At this rate it's going to last as long as a real life war.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> At this rate it's going to last as long as a real life war.


Minus the fact that Kishimoto decided to make it only _three-four days_ in universe. God...why couldn't he have had it a 'month' or two, hell six months before Naruto enters. Wouldn't have been odd for a timeskip-that's what competent war writers do.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> At this rate it's going to last as long as a real life war.



Definitely. We need a major change I'm sick of this war. I can't believe how long this crap is taking.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder if all the episodes of the war (not including filler or flashbacks) adds up to more than 3 days...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 18, 2014)

I will not be satisfied until Naruto legitimately hits Madz with a Blitz!
Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 18, 2014)

i hope the bae is in this chapter.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i hope the bae is in this chapter.


Me too!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

Battle chapter incoming, very fast paced.

I'm expecting NF to be upset it goes by fast.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe we submit ourselves to torture by reading things like this on a weekly basis.


----------



## Default (Mar 19, 2014)

I predict Gai will hit Madara's balls, then, while weakened, Itachi will totsuka GG.

Yes, Kabuto revived Itachi once again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe Izanami is actually a body-snatching jutsu and Kabuto is Itachi in disguise right now.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 19, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i hope the bae is in this chapter.



Since when is Sasuke your bae? 

TenTen seals Mads? TenTen seals Mads.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe Izanami is actually a body-snatching jutsu and Kabuto is Itachi in disguise right now.



C'mon


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Weapon said:


> C'mon



Come now. I thought my sarcasm was obvious enough without a funny emote at the end.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe Izanami is actually a body-snatching jutsu and Kabuto is Itachi in disguise right now.



what if kabuto is posessed by a genjutsu clone of itachi?....  yes ,  genjutsu clone


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come now. I thought my sarcasm was obvious enough without a funny emote at the end.



Nah mate, I can see deep down that's what you truly want to see.  



Addy said:


> what if kabuto is posessed by a genjutsu clone of itachi?....  yes ,  genjutsu clone



Time to go back to bed.


----------



## Default (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe Izanami is actually a body-snatching jutsu and Kabuto is Itachi in disguise right now.





Addy said:


> what if kabuto is posessed by a genjutsu clone of itachi?....  yes ,  genjutsu clone



you guys might be onto something


----------



## celebrei (Mar 19, 2014)

Prepare for Guy kicking Madara's ass


----------



## Fatality (Mar 19, 2014)

Let this happen

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fatality (Mar 19, 2014)

Please Kishi

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KevKev (Mar 19, 2014)

Wait, what?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 19, 2014)

Madara uses Chibaku tensei and Itachi shows up to fuck shit up.

:ignoramus


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fatality, what the hell did you just post?! I saw the infamous 'mystery man'!


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 19, 2014)

So.... Madara spits out a _Chibuku Tensei_ only for Itachi to be revealed as the Shinju's ultimate ultimate form....  

Seems legit 




I'm fucking dying btw


----------



## Lance (Mar 19, 2014)

Itachi came out of Chibaku tensei.

Madara's days are numbered.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a feeling that that scenario will make more sense than the actual chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Itachi might be crushed by the sheer amount of manliness radiating from Gai, though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling that that scenario will make more sense than the actual chapter.



What makes no sense?  The scenario that Gai will be defeating Madara, or weaken him?  Or a different one?


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2014)

itachi cant be the shinju since itachi > shinju.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> What makes no sense?  The scenario that Gai will be defeating Madara, or weaken him?  Or a different one?



Most of the chapters now have something in them that makes no sense. I'm just assuming this week will be no different in that respect.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2014)

gai summons a giant danzu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> gai summons a giant danzu



What?


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What?



The google trans would be a giant elephant dan.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

What does Gai have to do to satisfy the Eight Gates hype + current plot stand still. How many chapters does he need to last and how much impact does he need to make on Madara to fully satisfy this whole Eight Gates ordeal.

Me, a few battle chapters and actually weaken Madara. I honestly don't see how people can expect his death this chapter and be satisfied with it given the 10+ years of hype.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Are there spoilers somewhere?  I'm just remembering Danzou's summon and all the crazy translations people were getting for it.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

What if Gai turns into Danzo's Elephant Chimera Summon Baku?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Given the mythological background of that creature, it would be kind of cool considering Madara's dreamworld plan. Sucks that Kishi wasted such a cool animal on Danzou.


----------



## Azula (Mar 19, 2014)

danzo's summon was a fail, got de-summoned by just one katon+ , really 

gai better not disappoint with *his* elephant 

​


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Given the mythological background of that creature, it would be kind of cool considering Madara's dreamworld plan. Sucks that Kishi wasted such a cool animal on Danzou.



Not even Danzo, it was just wasted and had no impact and was just countered right away by Sasuke. 

I actually would like it if this chapter went back to Spiral Zetsu and focused on that battlefield, why are the alliance still fighting him why haven't they defeated him yet. Whatever happened to this:



What's the point of panelling that if it didn't show it's conclusion to it, obviously we're going to get something to do with him / Orochimaru soon.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> danzo's summon was a fail, got de-summoned by just one katon+ , really
> 
> gai better not disappoint with *his* elephant
> 
> ​


Best post on this thread so far right here.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Not even Danzo, it was just wasted and had no impact and was just countered right away by Sasuke.
> 
> I actually would like it if this chapter went back to Spiral Zetsu and focused on that battlefield, why are the alliance still fighting him why haven't they defeated him yet. Whatever happened to this:
> 
> ...



He absorbed it, didn't he?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

Where's the spoiler.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

@Pika

Absorb what? All he did was apparently either re-activate or place the curse seal. After that he was apparently immobilized and the seal faded back away.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 19, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Not even Danzo, it was just wasted and had no impact and was just countered right away by Sasuke.
> 
> I actually would like it if this chapter went back to Spiral Zetsu and focused on that battlefield, why are the alliance still fighting him why haven't they defeated him yet. Whatever happened to this:
> 
> ...





I would think, since Hiruzen hasn't rushed over to help fight Madara yet, that he's dealing with Spiral Zetsu..but with Kishi you never know.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm hoping Spiral Zetsu is using the body and jutsu of an actual prisoner.  In other words, I hope the man underneith the Zetsu is fighting against his will because it's Shisui


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

There's too much that still needs to be panelled that showcases Spiral Zetsu's defeat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea. Absorbed it. We all know SZ is Yamato, who was likely sensitive to Orochimaru due to his past with him.

Wearing the SZ suit, he has significantly better healing powers that just absorbed whatever Oro attempted. That's how I saw it, anyhow.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 19, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm hoping Spiral Zetsu is using the body and jutsu of an actual prisoner.  In other words, I hope the man underneith the Zetsu is fighting against his will because it's Shisui



Yamato makes more sense due to the miniature Several Thousand Hands technique, but I guess Zetsu has mokuton abilities too. Not sure if they're that great though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2014)

That would be anticlimactic.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, still need to see the following on that battlefield:

- Spiral Zetsu Defeat
- Yamato Death [ The guys drained at this point dry ]
- Alliance rejoicing after finally doing something 
- What's happening with that summon just sitting there next to weakened SZ
- Alliance heading over to the final battlefield to watch the Red Beast spectacle

^THIS Would be a satisfying *669*.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't think they will defeat Spiral Zetsu and the Gedo before Gai dies...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 19, 2014)

GAI MUST DAI.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think they will defeat Spiral Zetsu and the Gedo before Gai dies...


Well, unless Hiruzen has just been sitting on his ass during the whole Madara/Naruto/Kakashi/Obito/Gaara/Minato thing, he's been fighting SZ off panel for quite a while, so him being near death now is a possibility.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> GAI MIGHT DAI.


Fixed it^^


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's out: _Naruto volume 68 week one sales: *741,593*_


----------



## Fatality (Mar 19, 2014)

Fatality said:


> Let this happen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I was 100% right seven panels in. You know what happens next.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 19, 2014)

wtf it keeps bugging !


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, I didn't expect Madara to get that much damage even from the Eighth Gate.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 19, 2014)

Didn't some of you say Gai would easily be swatted away and Madara won't even bleed a little bit? 

Yep, the 8 Gates does far more than the majority of the forum expects.

Loved the chapter, Gai's that dude.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

Guy was really good against Madara.Also Kudos to Minato and the others.
And that cliffhanger


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 19, 2014)

This chapter was really weird, filled of praising and boot licking. Felt like filler to me IMO.
Only extreme Gai/Lee fans are going to like it.

Also last panel was weird, very weird.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 19, 2014)

EVENING ELEPHANT! 
EVENING ELEPHANT! 
EVENING ELEPHANT! 
FAIL 
EVENING ELEPHANT!
oh my god, Gai! You are so amazing...!! This fight... Is on a whole another level!!


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2014)

i dont think the death gate is a good idea because if the opponent knows its fatal to the user they can just leave the user and win. but this time the opponent is Lord Gaga so....

madaranpa is having a great time. like when he was battered and bruised by bijus.
he seems to have almost forgetton what his true game was.


----------



## vered (Mar 19, 2014)

takL said:


> i dont think the death gate is a good idea because if the opponent knows its fatal to the user they can just leave the user and win. but this time the opponent is Lord Gaga so....
> 
> madaranpa is having a great time. like when he was battered and bruised by bijus.
> he seems to have almost forgetton what his true game was.



It's true, but just like against the Bijuus (when Madara decided to stop playing by using the "limbo" against them) ,Madara will most likely use the "Limbo" to beat Gai and /or the others as well and end this fight before naruto/Sasuke make their return.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 19, 2014)

It felt as if the editors wanted Kishi to draw that last panel of Naruto. Reminiscent of how they wanted him to bring Naruto back into the forefront again quickly back at the first couple of arcs of the war


----------



## Rika24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> This chapter was really weird, filled of praising and boot licking. Felt like filler to me IMO.
> Only extreme Gai/Lee fans are going to like it.
> 
> Also last panel was weird, very weird.



well it is most likely Gai's last fight before he dies, i think he deserves some praise don't you? though not sure about Lee opening the gates just to stand there and protect Gaara...


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2014)

vered said:


> It's true, but just like against the Bijuus (when Madara decided to stop playing by using the "limbo" against them) ,Madara will most likely use the "Limbo" to beat Gai and /or the others as well and end this fight before naruto/Sasuke make their return.



when confronting  bijus he managed to come to himself and used Limbo instead of following his libido. 
that's his kenja time (Period of clear thoughts after having an orgasm)

sure hell do that again cos its not like guy n co have his eye.

however it's too late as naruto's already revived with all biju chakras and a gift from some old man.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Yoburi (Mar 19, 2014)

*It improve so much the quality when Naruto and Obito are missing.*

It's being a while since i have some fun with Naruto manga see how uber Gai gates are and the fight was very nice chnage of pace.

It only shows how boring all that talk and nonsense of Naruto and Obito was hope they stay away from the story longer.


----------



## Kai (Mar 19, 2014)

A thread about how the chapter didn't have characters this week. Totally belongs in Telegrams.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 19, 2014)

If you say so...


----------

